# Oyster mushrooms??????



## millertime69 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just wondering if someone can positively identify these as oysters? I am in central illinois and have never found them before. Thanks https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1579988185555432&amp;set=a.1391712451049674.1073741829.100006327974024&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

It won't let me view your pic


----------



## millertime69 (Apr 8, 2013)

sorry, try again I made it public


----------



## millertime69 (Apr 8, 2013)

jmerx I reposted that as public if you could take another look


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Millertime69 , what did you find yours growing out of Wood/Dirt ect.?? Hard to tell exactly what you have from your picture, looks like yr floating them in water??.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

You could "GOOGLE" oyster images and see alot of different pictures of them too... Happy Hunting,but be careful eating anything ya don't positively know.


----------



## millertime69 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes they are in water, they were half on a rotted log and half growing out of the base in dirt


----------



## millertime69 (Apr 8, 2013)

I did a google search but since its the first time I have seen them in my area Im not real convinced, would really like to try them if they are true oysters


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

The ones floating in water look like Blewets ( Clitocybe nuda )


----------



## millertime69 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Jack, that is what they are


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

I cant see the pic


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey OldElm did you grab those honeys behind them?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Yup..... 
Over here in Wisconie, :wink:


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

lod elm,were there any aborted entolomas round those honeys? do they grow there?


----------

